# The Host



## KingdomBlade (Nov 28, 2009)

Has anyone actually read this amazing book? It's Stephenie's best books and most people who hate her haven't even read this gem yet. Try it, it's an amazing book that got too little hype and publicity.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 28, 2009)

I've read it.  It was good, but way to freaking long and prolonged.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

i was reading this book, because my sister gave it to me... but then i saw the author and was all "NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!". it was actually a very good book though i liked it a lot. but shinkukage is right, parts of it seemed to just streeeeeetcchhhhhhhh oooonnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## outgum (Nov 28, 2009)

I am planning on picking up a copy, i love her books, so i will eventually move on to this


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 28, 2009)

I thought it was great, better than the shit fest that is the Twilight series.

But yeah, like it twilight, she seems to know how to use 200 pages and put no plot advance in it.


----------

